# TSB question



## Tower (Oct 10, 2006)

real simple...if a cars past warranty time,and a TSB is out on a problem thats occuring,will it still be fixed free of charge? Ive not had many dealings with these bulletins


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I wish, but unfortunately no.


----------



## Tower (Oct 10, 2006)

grrr so they even acknowledge somethings amiss,and its not fixed for free ..Glad I still have till 9/07 till mines up


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

WHAT IS TSB????

Jaymz


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Tower said:


> real simple...if a cars past warranty time,and a TSB is out on a problem thats occuring,*will it still be fixed free of charge?* Ive not had many dealings with these bulletins


I owned a 1988 Chevy Beretta. The TSB was for defective paint. I had no warranty at the time. The car was painted for *free*. 

Same with a '96 Cutlass Supreme that I had. It had about 3 TSBs that were taken care of *free of charge*. Not one cent was ever paid out of my pocket. So with my experience, I have to say "Yes it's free".


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Technical Service Bullitons are an information tool provided by G.M. to aid technitions in repair and diagnosis of a vehicle. The information provided by them falls under the standard 3-36 warranty unless stated other wise.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Don't sweat these things. They're written up to help technicians correct problems that occur in the field:

Here's a master list of TSBs for 2004s:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3392&highlight=2004+TSBs

Same for 2005s:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3391&highlight=2004+TSBs

BTW, here's the one for the gauge problem you experienced the other day:

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 050849003 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10013486 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING 
Summary: 
SPEEDOMETER ERRATIC MOVEMENT FUEL GAUGE DOES NOT GO TO FULL AFTER FILLING ENGINE COOLANT TEMPERATURE GAUGE READS HOT AND COOLANT TEMPERATURE LIGHT ILLUMINATES. *EH 
Check to Request Research. Submit below.


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Technical Service Bullitons are an information tool provided by G.M. to aid technitions in repair and diagnosis of a vehicle. The information provided by them falls under the standard 3-36 warranty unless stated other wise.





> Don't sweat these things. They're written up to help technicians correct problems that occur in the field.


thx for the heads up

Jaymz


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

depends on what the TSB is for


----------

